# HELP A RIDER PLEASE



## christina g (May 11, 2017)

Hi Guys, i didn't see a thread for riders so i hope its okay to post here.
I don't drive through uber , but I'm currently traveling in Mexico in a city where UBER is the best way to get around ,however every time i request a ride...I get a "error in processing your request".
I've sent two messages , with no response.
Its NOT related to my payment, I've tried re-downloading the app, connecting to wi-fi, logging into other accounts. My rating is 4.67. It seems as though theres an error with my account, like its blocked or something.
What can i do to fix this?
I really need to get around and uber is the only option.
Their 800-uber phone number is worthless.
SO so frustrating...any advice?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

christina g said:


> Hi Guys, i didn't see a thread for riders so i hope its okay to post here.
> I don't drive through uber , but I'm currently traveling in Mexico in a city where UBER is the best way to get around ,however every time i request a ride...I get a "error in processing your request".
> I've sent two messages , with no response.
> Its NOT related to my payment, I've tried re-downloading the app, connecting to wi-fi, logging into other accounts. My rating is 4.67. It seems as though theres an error with my account, like its blocked or something.
> ...


Hopefully it is just a glitch that will clear up soon. Sadly contacting customer support is impossible. Send them a email also. I'm not sure but maybe they have a greenlight service center that can help you. http://ucustomersupport.com/uber-greenlight-locations-near-me/#MexicoCity


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

christina g said:


> Hi Guys, i didn't see a thread for riders so i hope its okay to post here.
> I don't drive through uber , but I'm currently traveling in Mexico in a city where UBER is the best way to get around ,however every time i request a ride...I get a "error in processing your request".
> I've sent two messages , with no response.
> Its NOT related to my payment, I've tried re-downloading the app, connecting to wi-fi, logging into other accounts. My rating is 4.67. It seems as though theres an error with my account, like its blocked or something.
> ...


Delete application, power down completely, power up outside so the satellite can pick you up. Download application your profile should come back up without to many changes.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Maybe Mexico City is testing grounds for lower rated pax to be blocked. 4.67 is low.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It sounds like no driver *accepted* your request.

Non-acceptances can happen because of the time of day, distance to you, Pool request, undesirable pickup location, your rider rating...any number of reasons. Uber is obviously receiving your request and trying to get you picked up, and it seems like your app is working normally.

Bpr2 was not being unkind above, 4.67 *is* a low rating that could cause drivers not to accept your ride request.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Start a new account using all new information.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

christina g is getting an "error in processing request." Does this equate to no drivers available (accepting), or really a software glitch?

What DOES happen if there are no drivers available to accept? What notification does the rider app provide in this case?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Try Lyft? How old is your cell phone? Do you need and OS update, or have you updated recently? Check your settings on the phone to see if you are restricting the app.

Good luck.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

So what did you do for a 4.67 ?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Try Lyft?


She's in Mexico.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Glitches or uber finally trying to crack down on stolen accounts. Best of luck.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Try Lyft?





JimKE said:


> She's in Mexico.


Ok, Asc_*y*_nsor, then?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> So what did you do for a 4.67 ?


Actually with a number like that, she probably just doesn't have many rides.

Two 5* and one 4* would give her 4.67.


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

christina g said:


> Hi Guys, i didn't see a thread for riders so i hope its okay to post here.
> I don't drive through uber , but I'm currently traveling in Mexico in a city where UBER is the best way to get around ,however every time i request a ride...I get a "error in processing your request".
> I've sent two messages , with no response.
> Its NOT related to my payment, I've tried re-downloading the app, connecting to wi-fi, logging into other accounts. My rating is 4.67. It seems as though theres an error with my account, like its blocked or something.
> ...


Maybe Über México doesn't speak English.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Heres a thought sounds like going from point A to point B is sounding way to complacateing then it should be but why dont you "get your own car or call another cab". (Slaps forehead with jaw drop oh my god thats easy) people have been doing this for decades and centries.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

christina g said:


> Hi Guys, i didn't see a thread for riders so i hope its okay to post here.
> I don't drive through uber , but I'm currently traveling in Mexico in a city where UBER is the best way to get around ,however every time i request a ride...I get a "error in processing your request".
> I've sent two messages , with no response.
> Its NOT related to my payment, I've tried re-downloading the app, connecting to wi-fi, logging into other accounts. My rating is 4.67. It seems as though theres an error with my account, like its blocked or something.
> ...


Late response, of course, but I would never take a rideshare in Mexico. Cab drivers may not just get angry and flip your driver off down there....


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Late response, of course, but I would never take a rideshare in Mexico. Cab drivers may not just get angry and flip your driver off down there....


Also id hate to see that my uber driver pulls up on a donkey.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

christina g said:


> Hi Guys, i didn't see a thread for riders so i hope its okay to post here.
> I don't drive through uber , but I'm currently traveling in Mexico in a city where UBER is the best way to get around ,however every time i request a ride...I get a "error in processing your request".
> I've sent two messages , with no response.
> Its NOT related to my payment, I've tried re-downloading the app, connecting to wi-fi, logging into other accounts. My rating is 4.67. It seems as though theres an error with my account, like its blocked or something.
> ...


Welcome to uberworld!


----------

